# Copper : Bolus, Injectable, top dress, Copper



## danielsumner




----------



## NubianSoaps.com

*Re: Injectable Copper Mineral Use*

Administration of copper oxide wire particles in a capsule or feed for gastrointestinal nematode control in goats.
Burke JM, Soli F, Miller JE, Terrill TH, Wildeus S, Shaik SA, Getz WR, Vanguru M.
SourceDale Bumpers Small Farms Research Center, USDA, ARS, Booneville, AR 72927, USA. [email protected]

Abstract
Widespread anthelmintic resistance in small ruminants has necessitated alternative means of gastrointestinal nematode (GIN) control. The objective was to determine the effectiveness of copper oxide wire particles (COWP) administered as a gelatin capsule or in a feed supplement to control GIN in goats. In four separate experiments, peri-parturient does (n=36), yearling does (n=25), weaned kids (n=72), and yearling bucks (n=16) were randomly assigned to remain untreated or administered 2g COWP in a capsule (in Experiments 1, 2, and 3) or feed supplement (all experiments). Feces and blood were collected every 7 days between Days 0 and 21 (older goats) or Day 42 (kids) for fecal egg counts (FEC) and blood packed cell volume (PCV) analyses. A peri-parturient rise in FEC was evident in the untreated does, but not the COWP-treated does (COWP x date, P<0.02). In yearling does, FEC of the COWP-treated does tended to be lower than the untreated (COWP, P<0.02). FEC of COWP-treated kids were reduced compared with untreated kids (COWP x date, P<0.001). FEC of treated and untreated bucks were similar, but Haemonchus contortus was not the predominant nematode in these goats. However, total worms were reduced in COWP-fed bucks (P<0.03). In summary, it appeared that COWP in the feed was as effective as COWP in a gelatin capsule to reduce FEC in goats. COWP administration may have a limited effect where H. contortus is not the predominant nematode.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

*Re: Injectable Copper Mineral Use*

Copper Bolus info
http://www.saanendoah.com/copper1.html

Giving copper rods in marshmallows
http://www.goatspots.com/copper.html

Top dressing COWP on feed
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19945224


----------

